# Oshkosh/Berlin Wisconsin



## Cypress (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone from the Oshkosh/Berlin Wisconsin area looking for a group or players? My husband and I are looking to either join or start an every or every other Saturday night game. We are open to just about any game (except Larp) and have DM experience. Please post if you are interested or even if you just live in the area and want to say hello!   

Thanks!
Nikki

P.S: Feel free to check out my MySpace  page if you'd like to know more about me!


----------



## thegreyman (Dec 18, 2007)

Morning!

How far north would you be willing to travel?  If you're okay with coming up to Appleton, we have a game that may be looking for some new faces.  Currently, it's an every Saturday game, although it switches to Fridays occasionally.

If you're interested, drop me a line at nuclearicbm@hotmail.com

Thanks!
thegreyman


----------

